# A Double Title Weekend



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-what a great weekend!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to Butch and Winter !!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I hope you did something fun to celebrate!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

A Double Congrads, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!

Hope Butch got a Ribeye for his trouble.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whoooo hoooo that's awesome!!!
Congratulations!
And where are the descriptions of the tests, for those of us who are trying to learn this stuff?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Butch and Winter


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Shelley!! A couple of great titles for your boys! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So here is the JH test from Sunday. For land in the morning we had to hold a handler gun and sit on a bucket. The cover was quite high in the field. On the second mark the dogs really had to drive deep to get the second bird and the dogs who ran later in the test had difficulty with dragback scent. The pond for the water test was surrounded by cattails, and had patches of cattails out in it. It was lunging water, but the patches of cover made the marks tougher.










The WCX test was held in the same field on Saturday. Our WCX is a walkup into a double, with the honouring dog taking part in the walkup. Both handlers carry a handler gun. As we crested the knoll the long left hand bird went off, followed by the closer bird to the right. It was a big swing to the right to see that bird which made it a challenge and the light made marking the memory bird challenging as well. The land blind required the dogs to push through a wall of goldenrod within 4 yards of the line. There was a gap in it just to the left of the direct line to the blind which tempted dogs to veer left. The water marks were both thrown by gunners on islands. Mark 2 was the go bird and landed beside some branches in the water along the shore. Mark 1, the memory bird, thrown by GRFer TexMex landed off the tip of the island and tended to drift some with the wind. We then moved down the shore to do the water blind which was placed on another island. Some decoys were anchored off to the right of the line to the blind.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the drawings, I really enjoy looking at them and learning about the tests!! It really helps us newbies know what to expect.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No problem Barb! I'm not much of an artist but they help me remember things that worked and did not work about tests--very useful when setting up my own.

My friend sent me the pics she took, so here are my boys

Winter with his WCX 









Butch with his JH--the club gave a new title rosette as well!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome! btw, I like your camo cargos


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Really nice photo's. You look good in camo.


----------

